# 1991 332 front pto



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey guys (and girls),

I picked up a 332 this summer, and have been fixing / maintaining everything that needs to be done. It seems that the front pto isn't moving as freely as it should. Is there a bearing in there that needs love? What type of maintenance does a pto need? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Also, my battery light flickers on and off, stays on more than it's off. Help with this would also be appreciated!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy BillyK332,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Your front PTO clutch is an electric clutch. Its had many years of service/wear. You may need to make an air gap adjustment on the clutch. You can find this topic discussed on the internet. 

You can find a complete JD service manual TM1591 for a 332, that can be printed out. Big manual.
_____________________________________________________________

The flickering battery light indicates problems in the charging circuit. First thing I would do is go through all of the electrical connectors between the dynamo and regulator and battery (charging circuit). Look for burned/corroded contacts inside connectors. You can jumper bad contacts within a connector.

If everything checks out in the connectors, take the dynamo to an auto parts store to see if they can check it. You can usually find dynamos and regulators at reasonable prices on ebay.


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you sixbales, appreciate the help! I'll get started on this tmw and see what happens.


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Upon inspection, I noticed the harness between the voltage regulator and the dynamo is melting down. Is there a replacement harness I can get? Or does the dynamo need to be replaced with factory harness attatched to it? I'm making an assumption here so correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm thinking the dynamo replacement would be a more reliable and long term fix as opposed to splicing in a new harness. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Billy,

A new harness would be great if you can get one. Failing that, you'll have to do the job by splicing. I have an old Kubota, which had melted wires and burned connectors in several places, over the years. The heat is caused by high resistance connections. Mine is working good at the moment (knock on wood).


----------

